# looking to buy a new rifle .



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

In my last post I said I was looking for a AR type rifle , well I changed my mind and I am going to get a Ruger American Rifle in , .233 /5.56 nato it's under $400 . with a scope and bi-pod it will be under $600 total . thank you all for your help , I am thinking on getting the pistol too in 9mm . any comments on pros and cons ?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It's all PRO Baby! I own both.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm looking at Ruger American Rifles in 30-06 and .308. For the money you get one heck of a gun. I've also read a lot of good things about the new American Handguns


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I love my American in .300 AAC. Very accurate and a joy to shoot.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A nice rifle at a good price.

Now you need to go to the range, find what it likes to shoot, then buy a few cases of ammo, or get some reloading equipment.

Then practice and/or hunt a bunch


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like both of them. Good call.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

For an out of the box rifle I like the savage with the accustock and accutrigger. 

I believe they come with an MOA guarantee.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

I can only remark on the American 9 mm pistol! Got one love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Ruger American is a good bolt action rifle . Enjoy


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I came very close to buying that rifle but ended up going with the Savage 11 Hog Hunter in .223 - either should serve you well.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> I came very close to buying that rifle but ended up going with the Savage 11 Hog Hunter in .223 - either should serve you well.


Savage makes a fine rifle.

https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/pro...nish-nikon-3-9x40-scope-19676-011356196767.do

Right at $511.00 with a Nikon 3x9x40 scope. 4 round detachable mag, accutrigger.

That's a deal right thare.......


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I just picked up a savage axis 22-250 on trade (300ish trade value) with a Simmons scope(eh) and a boring simple bipod. Deal of the year.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have the Ruger American rifle but in .22. Its awesome. For the money I cant find a better value in new manufactured rifles. 

I have thought about getting one in 5.56 as I can make that ammo. 

Nice choices!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> For an out of the box rifle I like the savage with the accustock and accutrigger.
> 
> I believe they come with an MOA guarantee.


My .300 win mag and ML2 smokeless muzzleloader are savage and both are very accurate.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There are so many choices out there and most all named brand platforms will probably serve you well. When I decided I wanted a "reach out and touch someone" rifle, for my money I went with the Weatherby series 2 in .308, also I ended up putting a Cabells 4-16 scope ( I generally stick with name brands, but I decided to take a chance). so far I am happy with my choice, as I am sure you will be with yours.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I like my Springfield XD pistols. They fit my hand better than a Glock.
I'm also partial to the 1911.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## carltonhorses (Feb 23, 2016)

Savage is hands down king of out of box rifles. Dont get an axis get a 10 110 11 111 or 12 etc. Yes I have all brands and love em all. But dollar for dollar out of box nothing feels or shoots like a savage.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Go with a Savage! It's a great rifle out the box


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

If I were to own gun, the Ruger American rifle and pistol would be among them.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

If you can find a Savage Stevens 200 buy that over the Savage Axis, the Stevens 200 was the Economy line of the Savage model 10, just had a cheaper stock. But Savage stopped the line and now markets the Axis which is very different from the model 10.


----------

